
Fair Allocation of Scarce Medical Resources in the Time of Covid-19 - bookofjoe
https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMsb2005114
======
blendo
“... encouraging all patients, especially those facing the prospect of
intensive care, to document in an advance care directive what future quality
of life they would regard as acceptable and when they would refuse ventilators
or other life-sustaining interventions can be appropriate.“

Please take the time now to discuss end of life decisions with your loved
ones. It may help to look at
[https://theconversationproject.org/](https://theconversationproject.org/)

